# خبر سار جدا جدا جدا



## مهندس ديكابري (8 فبراير 2007)

لقد تم بحمد الله أنشاء الموقع الجديد الخاص بقسم هندسة التعدين  بكلية هندسة البترول والتعدين والتي تشمل كلا من الأقسام
1- هندسة التعدين (هندسة المناجم)
2- هندسة الفلزات
3- هنددسة البترول 
4- الهندسة الجيولوجية والجيوفيزيائيه
5- هندسة تكرير
وهذا هو الموقع www.egymine.com
وأن شاء الله بيشرف على الموقع نخبة من أفضل الدكاتره الموجودين في مصر والعالم العربي 
لو في أي أستشارات أو أسئله تجدوا الأجوبة عندنا أن شاء الله.
ياريت تشرفونا


----------



## علاء الهدي (10 فبراير 2007)

1000000 مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك


----------



## مهندس محمد عادل سع (10 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فى من قام بهذا العمل وجعل الله هذا الموقع مرجعا وافر بالمعلومات 
مهندس محمد عادل ((((( هندسة مناجم و فلزات الازهر )))))


----------



## عربي نت (12 فبراير 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## goodzeelaa (17 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد محمود ونس (18 فبراير 2007)

موقع ممتاز جدا وجزاكم اللة عنا خيرا


----------



## omelkorah (23 فبراير 2007)

2lf mabrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook
loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## mizobub (24 فبراير 2007)

*ألف مبروك*

والله ألف مبروك يا مهندسين مصر على الويب سايت الرائع ده وعقبال تطوير الكليه بقى :3:


----------



## دااارش (24 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وفيهم


----------



## habloon (27 فبراير 2007)

الحمد لله اخيرااااااا


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (28 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------

